# Creative Fatal1ty MK II headset randomly falls apart



## LordJummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using this headset for a while for daily use as I really like the mic clarity with my soundcard for VOIP calls. It has good bass response and overall is pretty decent. It's not the most accurate headset as far as audio reproduction but the sound is pleasing.


HOWEVER, this morning I was sitting at the computer just working as usual and one of the ear cup completely cracked and fell OFF of the headband. The earcup is dangling by the speaker wire now, and there is no way to repair it. What a piece of junk. I've heard about other people having problems with the plugs snapping off of the wires and things like that, but this is ridiculous. It just snapped off without even touching it. Hopefully I can get a replacement, but I doubt creative will do that for me. I don't think I even want a replacement honestly. Time to get something else.

Any recommendations on a sub $100 headset that has excellent mic clarity and good reproduction at the same time?

Luckily no pieces shattered off, it just broke into two pieces cleanly so I was able to brush on some epoxy. It's drying now, and hopefully it will hold up for a week or so while I find a new pair.


Here is the POS headset:

notice that it cracked right at the "signature"


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 12, 2011)

Steelseries Siberia V2. Closest replacement for the MKII


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 22, 2011)

You can try Carcharias as well. It has a bigger ear cup than Siberia afaik, that would make it comfy as well. Good sq as well. Pretty much well rounded. Low, mids and highs are all same level of response, pretty much responds to eq very well, so you can just mix it up later on as to what your accustomed to.

Low bass lacks hum, but the higher bass, has that thump that is noticeable (pretty much a standard in circumaural closed backs). The mids and highs are still clear. Nothing drowns out one another.

I have a carcharias for gaming atm, and Grado SR80i for listening to music (mostly, i play string based sounds  )


----------

